# chromosome analysis



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I keep hearing examples of where the less good looking embryos ended up producing babies. 

It really scares me. The clinics choose on the basis of how regular the embryos look and how normally they divide day to day. 

However, anecdotally people are saying on here (a) that frozen worked when the fresh transfer of the beautiful embryo didn't and (b) that when chromosme analysis is done, it can show the surprisingly irregular embryos to be the chromosomally perfect ones.  

The reason we haven't had CGH done is the cost, pure and simple. But...if it is going to give a higher chance, by identifying the right embryos to go back, it would be worth it, of course. 

Would you post your results (ie bfp or not, successful or not) from chromosomal analysis on this thread? ANd indeed whether you would recommend it for other....

thank you very much ladies


----------

